# Common FW fish SPECIES abbreviations



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok these are the common fish species abbreviations i know!

-tet=Tetra
-neons=Neon Tetra
-green neons-Green Neon Tetra
-black neons=Black Neon Tetra
-cards=Cardinal Tetra
-rummies=Rummy-Nosed Tetra
-zebrafish=Zebra Danio
-glofish=Genetically Modified Zebra Danios that glow in the dark!
-angels=Freshwater Angelfish Cichlid
-kribs=Kribensis Cichlid
-GBR=German Blue Ram
-GGR=German Gold Ram
-Convict=Convict Cichlid
-f8 puffer=Figure-8 Pufferfish

feel free to add on!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i already have some more!
-SAE=Siamese Algae Eater
-CAE=Chinese Algae Eater
-Oto=Otocinclus Catfish
-Pleco=Plecostamus Catfish


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Guppy from hell= gambusia :angler_fish:


----------

